# And Now...The Waiting Begins



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

pulled the trigger on a Vamoots CR today. Spent a lot of time over the last couple of weeks comparing frames. I've always considered my Moots MTB to be a highly functional piece of art. Spent a lot of time on the phone with Avi Byer at Wrench Science, super nice guy, very patient, and obviously a passionate Moots fan. Highly recommend talking to him if you are thinking about a Moots. 8 weeks is gonna seem like a really long time!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats. Its well worth the wait.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats. I've had my Vamoots CR for almost a year. It's my travel bike and it's been a blast to ride. Enjoy.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

This will be the longest 8 weeks of your life. But it is so worth the wait.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

It will be the longest 8 weeks because it will probably be 11 weeks!!!! I remember when my 8 weeks came...and no Moots. BUT...it was so worth the wait. I have had a few high end bikes...but nothing rides like this Moots. It is such a shame that people are hyped into thinking carbon is so great.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats! You will LOVE it!

I know as I have a 100 day old Vamoots CR with over 4,000 miles on it already... I can't stop riding the damn thing!


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

*UPS Tracking Update*

On the truck out for delivery. Feelin' like I'm 7 again and it's Dec 24!! Today is 9 weeks to the day from ordering.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

yikes, i was furious after a 6 week delay, It does feel real good when it finally arrives though.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

enjoy, i went up to steamboat this summer and did the tour and rode alot of different models, you make the right choice. If ever around steamboat, its well worth the trip.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

AndyMc2006 said:


> yikes, i was furious after a 6 week delay, It does feel real good when it finally arrives though.


How could you be "furious"? All Moots frames are hand made, one at a time in a small building in Steamboat Springs, Colorado by highly skilled and dedicated crafts people. I know because I visited the facility last March and met nearly all the people there involved in the production. I didn't care how long it took for my Moots frame to arrive as long as I knew it was going to be perfect... it was, it still is and your Moots will be too. So no need to be furious, just enjoy!


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

MTBDad said:


> On the truck out for delivery. Feelin' like I'm 7 again and it's Dec 24!! Today is 9 weeks to the day from ordering.


Nice! You're almost there! Post pics in the "Moots Registry" when it's built.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I guess Im lucky to get my size,I just put downpayment yesterday for a vamoots,,and the LBS told by moots that they have my size in stock,,next week is big celebration for me..ill post photos after the built..


----------

